# Refugium Sump questions



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello!

Im wanting to put a refugium sump system on my 20g tank I have for my betta and other fish in the tank. My questions are as follows.

Can it be done?
What size tank and pump should I use? (remember this has a betta in it)
What kind of things need to go into it? (aka dirt sand plants snails anything like this?)
Whats best way to rout it?

Thank you for helping if you can.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

imo, i would not bother. its a lot of time, energy, money, and equipment that is unnecessary. on a 20 gal tank with a couple fish in it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Why not just grow plant in the tank? IMO it would be so pointless to sump a freshwater 20g betta tank.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree. I don't really see what the point of this is.

Refugiums are used in marine aquaria to grow algae and microinvertebrates as a way to reduce nutrients and provide a natural food source for fish. This same function isn't really possible in freshwater (few microinvertebrates and plants can grow in the main aquarium better than a refugium) so there isn't a lot of point to it.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

was just trying to figure out a way to remove the diatoms from the tank. I have them growing on my plants and I don't want it to kill them from not allowing them to get light. any other idea's on removing the diatoms?


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Bones221286 said:


> was just trying to figure out a way to remove the diatoms from the tank. I have them growing on my plants and I don't want it to kill them from not allowing them to get light. any other idea's on removing the diatoms?


Try 
http://nualgiaquarium.com 
and see if this will help. Little pricy, but works well.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Bones221286 said:


> was just trying to figure out a way to remove the diatoms from the tank. I have them growing on my plants and I don't want it to kill them from not allowing them to get light. any other idea's on removing the diatoms?


Rather than using chemicals or additives, figure out what the imbalance is, and correct the root cause. Too many nitrates? Too much light? Not enough light for the plants? Not enough fertilization?

Tell us more about the tank - what kind of plants, lighting, fertilization, how long it has been set up, etc. Picture might be helpful also.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Or just put a bristlenose pleco or some ramshorn snails in.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Diatoms will sort themselves out naturally in most case's. Is this a newish tank? Diatoms biologically need a source of silica in order to create the outer shells of it's cellular makeup. That source of silica eventually will be absorbed, and diminish. Thats at least my opinion on it, it's a very common instance in the aquarium hobby for diatoms stages to occur. A sump won't do anything to speed that up. Patience, and time will unless your water source has a high reading of silicates which could be possible given your area.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Diatoms will sort themselves out naturally in most case's. Is this a newish tank? Diatoms biologically need a source of silica in order to create the outer shells of it's cellular makeup. That source of silica eventually will be absorbed, and diminish. Thats at least my opinion on it, it's a very common instance in the aquarium hobby for diatoms stages to occur. A sump won't do anything to speed that up. Patience, and time will unless your water source has a high reading of silicates which could be possible given your area.


What you've mentioned is very similar to what this product does. I used one small bottle before. Seems to work well. Look this up and tell me if it's the same thing you are saying.... Thanks!
http://nualgiaquarium.com/


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Not familiar with the product.


----------

